# Good news about Betty



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Went to the vet this morning with Betty and the vet was amazed how
well/quickly she had come on. She checked her breathing/chest and said that
all seemd fine and Betty can resume normal activities and we do not need to go back for any more checks - what a relief!!!
She even took Betty to the back of the surgery to show the nurses as a training excerise how it was possible for a dog that was so close to death can rebound so quickly.
We took Betty out for a short walk last night in Swinley forest which is practically at the back of our garden ( those in this area will know it but it was in the news earlier this year for all the fires), she met a couple of dogs
and although a bit yappy was not firghtened at all - tough little bird!!

Let the training begin!!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Great news Colin!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

wonderful news x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Brilliant news, briilliant Betty x


----------



## Pip (Jul 22, 2011)

That's fantastic! Go Betty arty2:


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Really great to hear this about Betty


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

THat's great news- so very pleased for you all and for Betty. x


----------



## Maxwell (Mar 9, 2011)

That's great news Max and I are so pleased for you


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Little Betty you are one tough cookie....so pleased you are ok now


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Great news. Amazing how quickly she has bounced back. And so glad she met other dogs on her walk too.

Will we get to meet you are St Albans or Surrey meet, Betty will be the star of the show


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

That's wonderful how well she's recovered. Such a relief for you. 
After Dylan was attacked he was very nervous around other dogs for several weeks. The breakthrough came when we found a pack of friendly dogs out walking off-lead one day and we joined them. Once Dylan settled down and got used to being surrounded by lots of dogs, he stopped being nervous when other dogs arrived and after that he was fine socially. In some ways it's easier for you because you weren't with her when she was attacked - I was as traumatised as Dylan and was scared and overprotective for some time, in fact until he grew to a size when I felt he was less vulnerable. If you do find that Betty has any socialisation issues, I suggest that you surround her with friendly dogs as much as possible. The vet did say to me that being attacked at an early age can lead to the dog becoming aggressive unless you re-socialise well.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh that is the best news Colin, so pleased to hear that


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

So pleased to hear this! What a little fighter!! Colin. I'm not far from you so if you ever want to meet up for a cockapoo walk then please shout! X


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

arty2: great news, well done Betty x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JulesB said:


> So pleased to hear this! What a little fighter!! Colin. I'm not far from you so if you ever want to meet up for a cockapoo walk then please shout! X


That would be nice.. perhaps you could suggest some dates??


----------



## Jane (Mar 2, 2011)

Have just logged on after a few days absence and am delighted that Betty has made a good recovery. 

Jane (and my Betty)


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Great news. Amazing how quickly she has bounced back. And so glad she met other dogs on her walk too.
> 
> Will we get to meet you are St Albans or Surrey meet, Betty will be the star of the show


Hi Julie

Had seen the thread about the St Albans walk but I'm away on holiday that week which is a real shame as I have a number of close friends who live in
St Albans so could have combined a visit. Just seen the thread about the Surrey walk and Betty and I would love to come depending on final date/venue


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

colpa110 said:


> Went to the vet this morning with Betty and the vet was amazed how
> well/quickly she had come on. She checked her breathing/chest and said that
> all seemd fine and Betty can resume normal activities and we do not need to go back for any more checks - what a relief!!!
> She even took Betty to the back of the surgery to show the nurses as a training excerise how it was possible for a dog that was so close to death can rebound so quickly.
> ...


OMG!!!! That is so AMAZING!!!! way to go betty! and way to go being a touch cookie and not being afraid! That is so great and I am sure you must feel large amounts of relief!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone, yes I'm just so proud of my little Betty Boo


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

Hi Colin, thank you for keeping us up to date with Betty, im sure everyone on here was thinking about Betty everyday, it must have horrible for all of you but its fantastic that she's doing so well


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

Wonderful news, so relieved and happy for you. I will ring my sister in Germany now and tell her as well she was asking about Betty every day as well:laugh: lots of cuddles for Betty


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Thats lovely news - have been wondering how she was doing - onwards and upwards for the brave little soldier x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Swinley forest .. rings a bell!!!

So pleased she is yappy at other dogs .. you go little girl .... nothing will hold this tough girl back  

Great Betty update


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Brilliant news about Betty! So pleased for you  She must be a tough little fighter!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Thats fantastic news,what an amazing little girl she is xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thats fab news, what a relief. Brilliant that she is out walking again and it hasn't shaken her confidence too much.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Brilliant news, thank goodness! xxx


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

So pleased for betty only came on site to see how betty was. Great news!


----------



## MISSIEMUM (Apr 13, 2011)

really lovely news.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Well done Betty! I am so pleased to hear that she pulled through!


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Brilliant news - Betty is amazing  We've been on holiday for a week with no internet so have only just read all about Betty's traumatic time. I can't even imagine the stress and worry that you've all gone through, so fantastic to hear a great outcome. Hairy hugs from Biscuit x


----------

